# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Ambiente di sicurezza entratel

## LB1967

il 27 mi scade l'ambiente di sicurezza
Ho aggiornato entratel all'ultima versione ho verificato il collegamento (funziona - ho aggiornato il manuale utente,,,)
e poi ho iniziato la procedura per il rinnovo dei certificati...
sono andata sul sito ho selezionato il menu Profilo Utente - Ripristina Ambiente
ho inserito i codici compreso il pin di revoca e dopo aver cliccato OK
è apparsa la finestra "Esito Ripristina Ambiente" che diceva: _La richiesta di ripristino è in corso di elaborazione... Prima di procedere alla generazione del nuovo certificato occorre verificare l'avvenuta revoca dei codici di autenticazione (certificato precedente) accedendo alla sezione Ricevute e constatando nella colonna "ricevute" l'assenza della cartellina gialla associata al certificato precedentemente assegnato._
IO NON HO TROVATO NIENTE...
Il numero verde mi dice che è un messaggio "fuorviante" e di procedere con la generazione del nuovo ambiente.
Qualcuno ha esperienze recenti in merito ?
Meglio aspettare un po' prima di rigenerare l'ambiente ?
(non vorrei che facendolo adesso spuntino messaggi di errore o ci siano intoppi a sorpresa..) 
Grazie in anticipo a quelli che mi risponderanno

----------


## LB1967

MI RISPONDO DA SOLA....
Sono Uscita e sono rientrata nel sito e alla home page la scritta
L'UTENTE NON HA UN AMBIENTE DI SICUREZZA ATTIVO
quindi avevano ragione quelli del numero verde.... 
Grazie comunque...ero nel panico  :Big Grin:

----------


## LB1967

Alla fine, dopo tante sofferenze, blocchi dell'applicazione e disguidi vari sono riuscita ad aggiornare i maledetti certificati e a concludere la procedura.
Però ho notato che se entro nel sito vedo "Ambiente di sicurezza con scadenza 23-09-2012 " 
mentre se avvio entratel e seleziono l'opzione "Visualizza certificati" mi appaiono i 2 certificati (Firma e cifra) con l'indicazione "inizio validità 23-09-2009" e fine validità "13-04-2012"
13-04-2012 ??? :EEK!: 
E dal 14 Aprile che succede ?  :Mad:  che mi scartano i file perchè i certificati non sono più validi ? Anche se in teoria l'Ambiente di sicurezza non è scaduto ?  :Confused:  
Io ho 2 anni e mezzo di tempo per pensarci... però mi piacerebbe sapere se è un'anomalia capitata solo a me o c'è qualcun altro che ha questa differenza di date... 
GRAZIE A TUTTI  :Smile:

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

Corso per aggiornare ambiente entratel:

----------

